# Freezing crickets really creeps me out!



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel like an executioner at the federal prison or something....  

Last night I bought my first baggie of unsuspecting crickets. I cringed as I put them in the freezer---gives me kind of a sickish feeling inside. 

Anyone else share this feeling? I know they make freeze dried crickets but I assume hedgies would like the fresher ones better, and the freeze dried ones obviously had to be frozen too. Yuck! Maybe we should stick with mealworms...


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I felt the same way! As much as i hate bugs, I felt bad freezing them lol. But I would never touch them alive so this is better for all of us


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

They are serving a good purpose...food for another animal. I guess that's what the food chain is all about, but YUCK!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmm now I have started feeling sorry for mealworms too, because I gave them some basil and melissa herbs and pineaple to eat (in order to get them into my super picky hedgie) and they got so excited! And I felt guilty 'cause I was giving them all that yummie stuff and then they would become food. And then I got mad at Marquis, 'cause he doesn't eat all that super yummie stuff! :x


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't even kill mosquitos, so every meal is a struggle for me. I just remind myself that's how Mother Nature works and send a blessing to the owner of the poor little soul i am about to murder and hope karma isn't paying attention.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would imagine that freezing isn't the worst way to go. At first you're cold, then sleepy, then get a warm feeling, then, you know...
Better way to go than being torn limb from limb & crushed!  

That being said...I'm kind of growing attached to my mealies too. I accidentally drowned one in the water dish the other day & felt terrible. :roll: At least being eaten is really, really quick.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> At least being eaten is really, really quick.


Come visit me, up here in 'bear country'. :twisted:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess after working in a pet store for years on end I just got used to it. After cleaning stinky cricket cages and searching the store for that ONE chirpper I don't really think much of throwing them into the freezer. Now I kind of feel bad.  

I did get Widget a canister of freeze dried crickets, he seems to like them just as well.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > At least being eaten is really, really quick.
> ...


Let me re-phrase - At least being a bug, getting eaten by a hedgie is really, really quick! :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, she just had the first cricket and gobbled it up. But she decided not to have the second one. Maybe it will be an acquired taste? Or maybe she won't like them (hopefully).


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

i think must give fresh not freeze.. that will make ur hedgi die or sick? like rabbit if eat vegetable from refrgrator .. rabbit will die asap..
CMIIW


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We thaw them out before feeding them to the hedgie. I don't feed them when they are still frozen.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf has eaten frozen crickets more than once either because I forgot and gave one to him straight from the freezer or I hid some and he woke up earlier than I thought. Besides being bad fir his teeth - that whole chewing on ice thing - I can see no harm. And he loved them as much as hus thawed, mushy counterparts.


----------

